

Meetings.io (YC W11) now has screen sharing and file sharing built in. - denismars
http://lifehacker.com/5925152/meetingsio-adds-screen-sharing-and-file-trading-to-easy-video-meetings?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed

======
DanBlake
Where is the information on the adobe plugin you are using to do
screensharing? Looked into doing it before but had to use java- Would love to
play with the adobe version but I thought it was lifecycle only....

------
semerda
Awesome job Denis & Arend!! Love the product. Simple to use and just works.
New features step it up!! Here's an interview I did with Denis re meetings.io
after they launched ~
[http://www.theroadtosiliconvalley.com/founders/interview-
den...](http://www.theroadtosiliconvalley.com/founders/interview-denis-mars-
aussie-cofounder-meetingsio/)

------
veyron
Isn't this essentially cannibalizing ScreenLeap (YC W12)?

~~~
denismars
not really. ScreenLeap is catering for a dead-simple screen sharing service
used in conjunction with any communications medium (phone, email, skype etc) -
whereas meetings.io is enabling screen sharing wholly within the meeting.io
experience.

~~~
samstave
Greets!

I spoke to you guys over email and need to touch base with you.

can you email me at ss@teecom.com

I'd like to talk to you about integration, BlueJeans, competition, etc...

------
xn
It requires the Adobe ConnectNow plugin for screensharing so it doesn't work
on linux.

------
webwanderings
Only 5 people at a time? That seems very low number of participants.

~~~
denismars
we have plans to open it to unlimited participants - stay tuned for this and
more shortly

------
drjacobs
Whats the plan for making money? Is this ya - join.me?

~~~
denismars
we have an exciting new monetization strategy that will enable free use of our
services and does not rely on advertising - stay tuned for more very soon :)

------
Tyrant505
I tried to sign up twice and it just clears the form.

~~~
denismars
for most cases where this happens - make sure you enter a valid password by
typing it in and not via copy n paste - we only allow signups if real people
entered the password.. we're gonna put up a dialog to say this v. soon

~~~
spicyj
Can you turn that off? Many people use password managers.

~~~
joshmlewis
This is where a seemingly good ux and anti-spam measure actually gets in the
way of some users.

------
gabacchetti
Sweet stuff. Works great.

------
ukd1
Awesome job guys!

------
heretohelp
But not for Linux+Chrome users, Thinkpad T400S

<http://cl.ly/0n2s013K3g3M1a0O3U2S>

~~~
denismars
bummer - it should work fine for linux systems (on any browser) - what's your
system specs and we'll try get a fix out quick?

~~~
heretohelp
Lenovo Thinkpad T400S

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P9400 @ 2.40GHz

8 gigs of memory

OCZ SSD for storage

Linux odin 3.2.0-26-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 17:49:24 UTC 2012 x86_64
x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Chrome Version 20.0.1132.47 beta

Flash (2 files) - Version: 11.3.31.109

Shockwave Flash 11.3 r31

Miscellany provided on request.

~~~
natrius
It's a better idea to put that info in a gist or an email so it doesn't
clutter the thread.

~~~
heretohelp
Deleted

